# Turtle Beach P11 Microphone Issues



## mrush0623 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello,

Last night I picked up some Turtle Beach P11 headphones, I plugged them in, hopped on mumble chatted away. 

This morning, I had to unplug them for a moment so I could plug in a system fan. I went back through and plugged them in, and now the microphone is not working?

Basically, I can hear myself in the headset, so the microphone DOES detect my voice, however; when I goto my recording devices, and click on the Microphone associated with my headset, the levels do nothing. 

The sound works excellent, music and vent/mumble are crisp and clear. 

I have no idea what could have possibly happened in the span of 45 seconds to make the headset not detect audio?

As a side note, the Microphone is 110% not muted. I am staring at it right now, the light is green and ready to go D:


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi! 
First thing: Have you tried to re update your drivers? 
Also, go to the recording devices and set it as default and see if that will help. Also, did you try a different USB port? High end headsets can draw a lot of power, so sometimes that can cause the USB port to hear up and be unresponsive for some time.


----------

